# Scotts Diseaseex



## skippynj17

Good morning ,

1st post for me on this wonderful site. Ive browsed, searched and learned a lot from up here over the past 6 months.
I also recognize a lot of you from other forums , sites / you tube etc. You guys do a great job up here and give all of us newbies hope !!

Weve received a lot of rain in New jersey the last few weeks and the grass has been taking off. Ive also started to see what i believe to be a little fungus developing in a few spots over the last few days. I have a bottle of serenade that i havent used yet and may hold off on using since fungus has already started. Instead I have a bag of Scotts DiseaseEx that I was planning on putting down today. 
Does anyone know if Scotts DiseaseEx has to be watered in ? should i apply it before rain expected ? or wait until the rain stops ?

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## ericgautier

Hey @skippynj17 , welcome to TLF!

So, Scotts actually has a live chat via their website  and I just chatted with someone about this product. They said 'no need to water it in'.


----------



## j4c11

That's odd for them to say that. I don't see how it can start to work just laying there on the ground, it needs to get to the root zone. Maybe what they mean is no need to water it in right away, it can just sit there until the next irrigation cycle or rain.


----------



## Green

Who knows why they gave that answer.
That said, it does absorb through leaves if the conditions are right. Many suggest spraying the lawn with water before applying, and letting sit at least a half hour before watering in because of this. Possibly better control against foliar disease (like Brown Patch) that way.


----------



## skippynj17

Thanks guys for the help. I checked with them on the Scotts site and their reply was " That product can be applied to dry or damp foliage and it needs to be watered in to become activated."


----------

